# ab initio



## piraña utria

Hi everyone:

I have just a couple of questions about the usage of this expression, "ab initio", currently seen among legal texts. In fact, the DRAE has its own meaning of it as "desde el principio" (since/from the beginning) or "desde el puro principio" or something like that.

So, I'm wondering if "ab initio" is a part of a longer expression, and, in this case, in Latin, has another usage plus as adverb.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Fred_C

Holá.
No creo.
La oración "ab initio" es suficiente para significar "desde el principio" por si mismo.
"Ab" = "desde"
"initium" = "principio".


----------



## piraña utria

Fred_C said:


> Holá.
> No creo.
> La oración "ab initio" es suficiente para significar "desde el principio" por si mismo.
> "Ab" = "desde"
> "initium" = "principio".


 
Hola Fred.

Muchas gracias. Solo para tener absoluta claridad, supongo que en Latín "ab initium" no es correcto, ¿verdad?

Saludos,


----------



## Fred_C

No es correcto.
Se necesita el caso ablativo despues de la preposición "ab".


----------



## piraña utria

Ok Fred. Muchas gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Hi again, specially Fred:

A final question about this topic. How "ratio" must be pronnounced in this expression? "rasio" or merely "ratio"?

Thanks for your guidance,


----------



## Fred_C

En latin puro, se pronuncia "ab initio" con una T verdadera.
Pero en cuanto a la pronunciación vernacular de esta oración en español, no tengo ninguna idea, lo siento.
Rueghe un hispanohablante nativo.


----------



## piraña utria

Fred_C said:


> En latin puro, se pronuncia "ab initio" con una T verdadera.
> Pero en cuanto a la pronunciación vernacular de esta oración en español, no tengo ninguna idea, lo siento.
> Rueghe un hispanohablante nativo.


 
Hola Fred:

Gracias. La idea es pronunciarlo con apego al Latín. Mi idioma nativo es el Español.

Eres muy amable siempre,


----------



## Pinairun

En latín siempre he aprendido que "initio" y "ratio", como muchas otras "t" sordas intervocálicas sonaban "T".

 En la evolución del latín hacia otras lenguas como el español, dichas "t" sordas intervocálicas o seguidas de "r", se sonorizaron.

Así, por ejemplo, tenemos: de "initium" = "inicio",
de "ratio" = "razón".
de "pater, patris" = padre
de "moneta" = moneda

Creo que estas locuciones latinas que aún se emplean hoy en día deben mantener el sonido "t" del latín: ab initio, ultima ratio, que coincide con la pronunciación en español.

Saludos


----------

